# Service Manuals - I&T or JD?



## JimK (Jul 19, 2004)

On ebay I see service manuals for my 955 that are published by I&T. Are these at least equivalent to the JD OEM manuals? Better? Worse?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the I&T manuals, but have worked out of several Deere manuals, and Deere is very good as far as photos and instructions. But at the current price it had better be good. Deere Publishing recently increased prices a LOT on the paper (book) manuals. They are available on CD-ROM for less money, but still not cheap.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I like the I&T and use them religiously for all Ford tractor restorations --- Best stuff out there for some of the older tractors IMHO....better than Ford OEM manuals, maybe not as good for JD but I simply dont know.

The I&T Ford 8N manual is a classic must-have!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I received a I&T manual and the orginal OEM manual when I bought my Kubota L185 from a private owner this last spring. The orginal OEM manual was translated from Japanese in the late 70's and was rather confusing in the translation from Japanese to English. The I&T manual was straight forward and more informative in the verbage and easier to understand. The I&T manual also covered more ground and quicker than the OEM. I do have a the JD manual on CD for my lawn tractor and nothing comes close in the the ease of use of the JD. 
Being a former vehicle mechanic I try to get as many sources of information as I can and for anyone but JD I would say I actually perfer the I&T over the OEM. 
On this question I would tend to to the I&T as the price is better and just as reliable as the OEM from Deere.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

:ditto: on that Michael!

If you have worked on equipment and know your way around a bit but just need the particulars and specs on something, go for the I&T. However, Deere manuals are by far superior to the I&T manuals, They are costly, but worth it as far as the troubleshooting and testing information they contain. 

If you had another brand of tractor, I would definintely lean towards the I&T.

waynl


----------



## JimK (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. It looks like I will bite the bullet and buy the JD manuals. I was told owning a JD was going to be expensive. So far it's true.


----------

